# Motorola Milestone power\lock button problems



## Samy91 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello.
The power\lock button on my Motorola Milestone phone is a kind of messed up and i don't know how to fix it. The problem is that when I press it sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes it works too much (as if it was held down to turn phone off). Sometime the screen just turns on and off as if it was haunted or something. This is a really annoying problem and i need it to get fixed asap. Any advice would be great.

Thank you


----------

